# bluetooth nightmare so it seams



## jkva (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello everyone and thanks for any input. ok hear it goes i am a bluetooth newbie and i got the new microsofts mouse and keyboard. the keyboard is the keyboard elite model 1002 and mouse is intellimouse explorer model 1001 and came with the Microsoft Bluetooth trans model 1003. now i got it all hooked up and it works great love it even this has nothing to do with them sorry if i wasted time but the problem i have is the transceiver i keep hearing about this my Bluetooth places that’s supposed to be loaded from sp2 that i have and is not and i have played with this alot far as i got my cell phone my Bluetooth ear piece to conect to the transciever but i have 0 options far as using these items. Now i got a dell laptop i put the dell bluetooth drivers in and it loaded my Bluetooth places and i connected my ear piece to it and worked fine. so i am at a lost as to why my Microsoft transceiver doesn’t load my bluetooth places as it seams that’s all that’s missing to work like i want and i find it odd that microsoft made the software but there own hardware don’t seam to support it i tried to load it on a different comp same thing no my bluetooth places. i am not wondering do i need a new Bluetooth adapter that loads my bluetooth places and has more options just to have access to my devices ? it seams sad that microsoft would sell this and limit there own hardware from there software that all the other company’s use just give you enough to make the mouse and keyboard work. tyvm for looking and any help is appreciated  ray:


----------

